# Peux On Jailbreaké l'iPhone 3GS 4.1



## Mlle--SaanDriinee (3 Octobre 2010)

j'ai acheter un iPhone 3GS sous la version 4.1 et j'aimerais le jailbreaké je sais pas si ça marche sur cette version & Comment on fais ? 

Aidez moi , je sais pas si je suis dans le bon forum


----------



## bmwlove (3 Octobre 2010)

J'ai la meme question ??


----------



## JaiLaTine (3 Octobre 2010)

Pour l'instant non tu ne peux pas.


----------



## Onmac (3 Octobre 2010)

Salut a tous,
De toute façon le jaibreaker ne sert pas a grand chose, les appli et jeux de "Cydia" sont vraiment nul et inutile ! Vaut mieux le bon vieux Firmeware originale.


----------



## JaiLaTine (3 Octobre 2010)

Les jeux que tu retrouves sur Cydia sont les jeux de l'appstore donc dire qu'ils sont nuls c'est vraiment ne rien avoir compris. Je pense plutôt que tu ne dois pas savoir utiliser cydia correctement.


----------



## Onmac (5 Octobre 2010)

En tout cas moi j'ai essayer Cydia sur un iPod V1 en 3.1.3 et franchement les appli, c'était pas top...
Après peut-être que c'est du à l'iPod et à son système


----------



## Gwen (5 Octobre 2010)

Cela m'étonnerait que les jeux dispos sur l'App Store soient tous sur Cydia.

Et puis, s&#8217;ils sont sur l'App Store, pourquoi aller les chercher sur Cydia ?


----------



## sachou9 (5 Octobre 2010)

moi jlé jailbreak la version 4.1 mais seulment c un iPhone 3g


----------



## Onmac (5 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, 
sachou9, peut-tu t'exprimé normalement s'il te plait?
Et bien dit Gwen ! Malgré que les applis soit gratuites, en général elle ne coutent pas 200 000 euros !


----------



## sachou9 (5 Octobre 2010)

Désolé, moi j ai jailbreaker mon iphone 3g en version 4.1 mais je ne c est pas si c est la meme chose pour le 3gs!!!!!!!!


----------



## levystore (6 Octobre 2010)

Et bien pour ma part je suis en 3Gs 4.0.2 et ça fait plus d'une semaine que j'essais mais apparemment même en 3.0.4 c'est impossible!
Sinon pour en revenir à ce que disait Onmac, je n'ai jamais été vraiment pour le JB, les fonctions de base de l'iPhone me satisfaisait très bien. Mais de plus en plus je me retrouve confronté à "ah tiens, si je pouvais faire ça, ça serait cool" et dans 90% des cas ce sont des fonctions seulement disponible avec le JB donc je pense que cela peut s'avérer utile, tout dépend de tes besoins.
En attendant si quelqu'un sait JB un 3Gs 4.0.2 new iboot et qui n'a jamais été JB


----------



## Onmac (6 Octobre 2010)

N'ayant pas la même version de JB que vous, pouvez-vous me dire ce qu'il y a réellement de plus que la V4.1 sur le 3GS (que je possède).
Pour ma part je pense pas très utile de JB un iPhone, ma cela dit, si ça ne fait sautai la garantie et qu'il faut juste une restauration pour tout supr


----------



## levystore (6 Octobre 2010)

Onmac a dit:


> N'ayant pas la même version de JB que vous, pouvez-vous me dire ce qu'il y a réellement de plus que la V4.1 sur le 3GS (que je possède).
> Pour ma part je pense pas très utile de JB un iPhone, ma cela dit, si ça ne fait sautai la garantie et qu'il faut juste une restauration pour tout supr



Pour ma part les petits plus qui me serai bien utiles seraient par exemple pouvoir afficher l'écran de l'iPhone sur mon macbook (pour certaines app ou encore la TV que je n'ai que sur l'iphone), ou encore pouvoir utiliser mon 3Gs comme modem lorsque je n'ai pas d'accès WiFi avec mon MB, pleins de petites conneries comme ça qui ne semblent pas forcément indispensable mais qui rendent franchement service quand on en a besoin!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)

plus le jailbreak devient facile et moins il devient utile...malgre quelques fonctions supplementaires dont on se demande bien pourquoi Apple ne les propose pas...
actuellement il n est pas possible de jailbreaker la version 4.1
et lorsque que cela deviendra possible la mise a jour de la version 4.2 a paraitre effacera le jailbreak et ainsi de suite........
le jeu du chat et de la souris en somme


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (7 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Soyez patient, Pod2G a annoncé le jailbreak 4.1 pour dans quelques jours.


----------



## bmwlove (7 Octobre 2010)

Onmac a dit:


> Salut a tous,
> De toute façon le jaibreaker ne sert pas a grand chose, les appli et jeux de "Cydia" sont vraiment nul et inutile ! Vaut mieux le bon vieux Firmeware originale.


 

Sa dépend du but du jailbreak
Personellement je l'ai fait et j'en suis trés content donc pas besoin de venir raconter n'importe quoi ...


----------



## naas (7 Octobre 2010)

Mlle--SaanDriinee a dit:


> j'ai acheter un iPhone 3GS sous la version 4.1 et j'aimerais le jailbreaké je sais pas si ça marche sur cette version & Comment on fais ?
> 
> Aidez moi , je sais pas si je suis dans le bon forum


Pour le Français non tu n'es pas dans le bon forum.



Onmac a dit:


> Bonjour,
> sachou9, peut-tu t'exprimé*ER* normalement s'il te plait?


une seule adresse: blog.iphone-dev.org/ 
et  redsn0wier


----------



## PO_ (7 Octobre 2010)

j'ai un iPhone 3G, et je ne l'ai jamais jailbreaké. Seulement, dès que j'aurais un iPad, vu les tarifs d'abo 3G uniquement pour l'iPad, je jaibreakerais mon iPhone pour utiliser my wi, qui permet d'utiliser l'iPhone en tant que modem. C'est pour le moment, le seul avantage que j'y trouve ...


----------



## naas (7 Octobre 2010)

et ce n'est pas le sujet.


----------



## bensouze31 (7 Octobre 2010)

On peut à condition soit d'avoir l'ancien iBoot ou avoir sauvegarder l'ecid en 3.1.2
Sinon d'après la rumeur, un jailbreak 4.1 devrait sortir samedi.


----------



## Onmac (8 Octobre 2010)

Une astuce pour ce servir d'un iPhone comme modem internet, téléchargé l'application Mac Lauch2net, je m'en sert souvent, pas besoin de JB, il faut juste activer le Bluetooth de l'iPhone.
Après afficher l'écran d'iPhone sur Mac? Pour le télé sur Mac, (pour moi j'ai EyeTV) et je suppose que ça ne doit pas être de la FULL HD...


----------



## MacSedik (9 Octobre 2010)

bensouze31 a dit:


> On peut à condition soit d'avoir l'ancien iBoot ou avoir sauvegarder l'ecid en 3.1.2
> Sinon d'après la rumeur, un jailbreak 4.1 devrait sortir samedi.



Plutôt le dimanche 10/10/2010 à 10h10  ah les Geeks (heure américaine) ça été anoncée par l'un des membres de la DevTeam (si je me souviens bien).


----------



## Mlle--SaanDriinee (10 Octobre 2010)

J'ai réussi a le jailbreaké avec limera1n donc  c'est possible il suffis d'aller sur le site limera1n . com de telecharger le logiciel pour windows mais pas pour mac ni linux . donc j'ai trouver des application pas mal et ceux qui dise que c'est de m**** le jailbreak c'est faux ! 

Allez @++ les gens moi j'ai réussi ce que je voulais faire et puis il y a aussi une jailbreak comme green poisOn mais j'ai pris le premier que j'ai vu


----------



## naas (10 Octobre 2010)

green poison ne sortira pas pour l'instant, la dev team attendra que la faille de geohot soit comblée par apple, puis elle sortira greenpoison à son tour.


----------



## Rossonero (11 Octobre 2010)

naas a dit:


> green poison ne sortira pas pour l'instant, la dev team attendra que la faille de geohot soit comblée par apple, puis elle sortira greenpoison à son tour.



Le jailbreak Geohot n'est pas à vie comme devait l'être Greenpois0n ?


----------



## naas (11 Octobre 2010)

Rossonero a dit:


> Le jailbreak Geohot n'est pas à vie comme devait l'être Greenpois0n ?



Il est censé être "a vie", sachant que "à vie" signifie malgré tout qu'a chaque mise à jour, il faudra relancer le jailbreak.


----------

